# Hannibal



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't seen a dedicated thread for the Hannibal TV series. If you haven't seen this show, see this show. I assume you can watch it on Hulu or something. It's intense, hypnotic and incredibly well made. It's completely won me over.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Watching this on Sky Living in the UK - awesome programme. We all already know that Will ends up catching Hannibal (from the movies) but we watch to see just how it will develop.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I really want the soundtrack as ambient music for my haunt.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm really glad this got a second season!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Did anyone see the pannel at comic con?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The second season has started. The first episode is as tense and strong as ever.


----------

